# Smoking fish



## JPotts79 (Apr 2, 2020)

If anybody could help with the options wouldn't would be the best do smoke different species of fish example bass panfish perch Pike walleye sucker salmon steelhead etc


----------



## tropics (Apr 2, 2020)

Smoke them to a safe IT 145°F that is it all fish are safe at that temp.(options)


----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 2, 2020)

Could you please shed some light on what kind of smoking you are talking about? Cold or hot smoke?


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 3, 2020)

JPotts79 said:


> If anybody could help with the options wouldn't would be the best do smoke different species of fish example bass panfish perch Pike walleye sucker salmon steelhead etc




I use this method to Smoke any Fresh or Saltwater Fish:
Smoked Salmon
Smoked Brook Trout & Tilapia

Bear


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 3, 2020)

I can attest to Bears recipe. Have used for walleye many times.


----------

